# Refrigerator Check Light, Fast Blinking........



## 1stTimeAround

Good morning all!

My family and I were camping this weekend and everything ran just fine without any issues.

On the way home, two 'hard lemonades' leaked from around the twist top into the refrigerator. We discovered this, when we entered the camper when we pulled up to our home we saw and heard the "Check" light blinking very rapidly and the gas would not ignite. It worked fine all weekend and 1/2 way home it was still working fine.

The propane tanks were filled up before we left, I ran the stove after we discovered the fridge issue and it worked fine, so I don't think propane was the problem. The linking lemonades made a mess in the fridge but we don't think the liquid made it out of the fridge.

Anyone with any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## H2oSprayer

Have you tried to run it on electricity? Do you Happen to have the model number of the frig?


----------



## H2oSprayer

You could try here --> Fault codes on page 12

Or here --> Manuals


----------



## 1stTimeAround

I don't have the model number!

I'm a little perturbed about the fact that I have all manuals that came with my camper EXCEPT the refrigerator manual. I am wondering if the dealer ever gave it to me?!?! I've never needed it before now!

The make is Dometic, the model I'm not sure. I know that it is an 8cu. ft., 2 door, climate controlled version.

Would a weak battery cause this problem?

Just curious.

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy

1stTimeAround said:


> I don't have the model number!
> 
> I'm a little perturbed about the fact that I have all manuals that came with my camper EXCEPT the refrigerator manual. I am wondering if the dealer ever gave it to me?!?! I've never needed it before now!
> 
> The make is Dometic, the model I'm not sure. I know that it is an 8cu. ft., 2 door, climate controlled version.
> 
> Would a weak battery cause this problem?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Jason


A weak battery will cause control board and gas valve issues for the fridge but since you were connected to your TV you should have had plenty of power unless you have a blown fuse on your 12 feed from the TV to TT.

Have you tried a power down and power back up to see if it will clear and as mentioned have you tried it on shore power?

BTW I don't think it was drunk. The Mikes can not get to the controls from the fridge.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

whew! Andy is back! now our problems can be resolved! Welcome Home Andy!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Andy,

I was connected, however the truck was not running. Would/could that matter?

We did cut the fridge off and then retry to start it 2x, however it still would not work.

Jason


----------



## Oregon_Camper

H2oSprayer said:


> You could try here --> Fault codes on page 12
> 
> Or here --> Manuals


Thanks for the link...just printed off the first one and it will be going in the Outback folder that ride in the Outback.


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> You could try here --> Fault codes on page 12
> 
> Or here --> Manuals


Thanks for the link...just printed off the first one and it will be going in the Outback folder that ride in the Outback.
[/quote]
Good idea !!









Good luck with the investigation! Hope it isnt anything too major.


----------



## CamperAndy

1stTimeAround said:


> Andy,
> 
> I was connected, however the truck was not running. Would/could that matter?
> 
> We did cut the fridge off and then retry to start it 2x, however it still would not work.
> 
> Jason


It should not matter with the Dodge as the 12vdc feed on the pig tail is powered all the time but you could have a blown fuse so you would\could be low voltage.

Try gas mode with the trailer connected to shore power and make sure you have full DC voltage.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

I went and picked up the camper yesterday to prepare for our next trip and the refrigerator now works.

I made no repairs, sang no songs, wished no ill-will. I plugged it up and it worked straight away.

So hopefully the problem is gone for good!

Thanks for all your help everyone!

Jason


----------



## California Jim

Sometimes denial can be a good thing


----------



## tdvffjohn

Either a bad dream or "The Twilight Zone"..(key music here).

Glad to here its working.


----------



## Thor

1stTimeAround said:


> I went and picked up the camper yesterday to prepare for our next trip and the refrigerator now works.
> 
> I made no repairs, sang no songs, wished no ill-will. I plugged it up and it worked straight away.
> 
> So hopefully the problem is gone for good!
> 
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> 
> Jason


The old old saying goes.....if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

I am glad it is working again Jason

Thor


----------

